# Freezing silicone bakeware?



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

So I want to freeze some soup I made into portions. I prefer glass to all else but have had too many explode on me to try freezing jars. I have silicone measuring cups and was thinking I would use the cup one as like a mold and then pop them into a freezer bag? Think it's ok for me to freeze the measuring cups? And other preservation ideas?







Thanks!


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I freeze chicken broth in silicon muffin cups and then pop them up and freeze in ziploc bags. No problem at all!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

All the silicone stuff I have says it's OK for freezing. I use my muffin pan for freezing "cubes" of stock. Once they are frozen I pop them out into a bag or something so that I can have my muffin pan back and the cubes don't get freezer burn.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have silicone ice cube trays. And I put my silicone muffin pans in the freezer all the time.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Yep, I do it all the time. In fact last night I made mini stuffed meatloaves for dinner in silicone muffin cups and did the same thing, freeze then pop them out. I actually bought an extra set just for that purpose.

Someone bought me silicone cake pans as gifts, and the last time I made a family sized fruit crisp I poured the fruit mixture in to the cake pans and froze them


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, we do it all the time. We put the silicone muffin pan on a half-cookie sheet, then fill the cups and stick the whole thing in the freezer. Once frozen, we pop out the frozen bone broth and store in a different container in the freezer.


----------

